# Another Roswell incident?



## mike6 (Apr 4, 2015)

I noticed this statistic :

"Most users ever online was 117 on May 9th, 2011, 7:54 pm", under "Who is online"

I am curious to know what caused this spike in user activity on that day. A free beer to the bright spark who actually knows the answer.
Mike.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Apr 4, 2015)

Google (bot) brought in reinforcements.


----------



## mike6 (Apr 4, 2015)

Barren Realms 007, 
As the only entrant so far, you qualify for the free beer. I will put it next to your pot of gold! :lol: 
Mike.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Apr 4, 2015)

mike6 said:


> Barren Realms 007,
> As the only entrant so far, you qualify for the free beer. I will put it next to your pot of gold! :lol:
> Mike.




:mrgreen:  8)


----------



## GotTheBug (Apr 4, 2015)

Someone used a Gold-N-Scrap video on facebook to increase their page likes, we can probably look for an influx of members shortly.


----------



## yar (Apr 4, 2015)

Bin Laden was killed by US Seal team. I will take a Blue Moon please hold the orange slice 8)


----------



## mike6 (Apr 4, 2015)

Looks like silver nitrate!
One blue moon comin' up...


----------



## yar (Apr 4, 2015)

Thanks looks tasty


----------



## yar (Apr 4, 2015)

Was thinking more like this.


----------



## mike6 (Apr 5, 2015)

Oops!  , my ignorance is yelling for attention. Silver nitrate is colorless, copper nitrate is blue, Dave was kind enough not to embarrass me in public. Thanks Dave! 8) 
Mike


----------



## jason_recliner (Mar 7, 2016)

I just noticed this previous record of 117 users in May 2011 has been surpassed.



> Most users ever online was 121 on December 1st, 2015, 6:38 pm


That was the closing day of martyn111's "give away free stuff" competition! :lol:


----------

